# ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 2011



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

The Pennsylvania Dairy Goat Association (PDGA) and the Western Pennsylvania Dairy Goat Association (WPDGA) are joining forces to bring you a fabulous YOUTH and FOUR-RING dairy goat show in Centre Hall, Pennsylvania (near State College).

June 17, 2011: 
Youth Show (Ann Weikel) sponsored by PDGA.

June 18 2011: 
Junior (two rings - Ed Cavanagh and John Pfeiler) and Senior Doe Show (Ed Cavanagh) sponsored by PDGA
Junior and Senior Doe Show (Joe Pilotte) sponsored by WPDGA.

June 19, 2011: 
Senior Doe Show and Miss Pennsylvania (John Pfeiler) sponsored by PDGA.
Junior and Senior Doe Show (Tim Flickinger) sponsored by WPDGA.

Due to judge time constraints, PDGA is having two junior rings on Saturday in lieu of one on Saturday and one on Sunday.

Get further information, entries and forms at: www.pdga.biz (PDGA) and www.wpdga.com (WPDGA)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

I thought it was going ot be the weekend later this makes me happy to see! I think I maybe able to make it one of the days!

thanks for posting


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

No problem, the more the merrier!

Last year we missed sanction for the senior Nigerian does by one, so I hope to see more Nigerians this year :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

the gas costs and health certificate may make it hard BUT I will try beings the entry fees are reasonable!

On Friday do you know the order of the shows? Like will they be one after the ohter or going on at the same time?

will each of the sponsored have a nigerian show?

I know I should just call


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Ok im also confused -- none of the dates match up from what you wrote here to whats on BOTH sites. is it Friday Sat and Sun or Thurs Fri and Sat


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

I also looked at the sites and couldn't get to the lineup.?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Friday is the youth show.

Saturday-
PDGA has 2 Junior rings (due to a judge not being available Sunday)
PDGA also has 1 senior ring
WPDGA Has 1 junior ring and 1 senior ring

Sunday-
PDGA has 1 senior ring
WPDGA has 1 junior ring and 1 Senior ring

Nigerians are sanctioned all around.

I found PDGA entry form to be confusing, that is because of the 2 junior shows on Saturday.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

ok so there is a Sunday show -- ok need to find out if I can come just to that one. Taking to many Saturdays off makes for unhappy coworkers and boss but I dont work Sundays


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

WPDGA-Sr. Show, Jr. Show Saturday and Sunday, June 17 & 18, 2011

Senior Show order on Saturday and Sunday will be: Alpine, LaMancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian,
Oberhasli, Saanen, Toggenburg, Recorded Grade.

Junior Show order on Saturday and Sunday will be: Alpine, LaMancha, Nigerian Dwarf, Nubian, AOP
and Recorded Grade.

Both Saturday and Sunday's WPDGA shows start at 8:30 am

All of this info is on the end of the show flyer documents:

http://www.wpdga.com/resources/WPDGA%20 ... R2011%20(1).pdf


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

says not found

but I did look and wasnt able to really find any information pertaining to if shows were going on simultaneously so I have to choose or if I can put goats in all shows. Will call the numbers provided for more information


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

PDGA-

Friday - Youth Show begins at 1:00.

Saturday -Single ring Sr. Doe Show, Double ring
Jr. Doe Show. Show Starts at 8:00 AM.

Club Meeting Saturday evening. PDGA
Youth Representative Contest.

Sunday - Sr. Doe Show -Show begins at 8:00 AM

The Junior and Senior shows are separately sanctioned.

Sr. Doe show starts at 8:00AM. Saturday and Sunday. Senior show order will be Alpine, LaMancha, Nigerian, Nubian, Oberhasli, Saanen, Toggenburg, and Recorded Grade.

Double ring Jr. Doe show will be held on Saturday following the Sr. doe show. Show order will be Alpine, LaMancha, Nigerian, Nubian, AOP, and Recorded Grade. After Alpines are finished in ring 1 they will move to ring 2 and follow the above show order.

This ifo is in their show flyer:
http://www.pdga.biz/documents/11Showflier.pdf


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*



StaceyRoop said:


> says not found
> 
> but I did look and wasnt able to really find any information pertaining to if shows were going on simultaneously so I have to choose or if I can put goats in all shows. Will call the numbers provided for more information


The rings are held in the same arena, one club starts before the other. You can enter all rings as you move from one ring to the next.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Clear as mud?? :whatgoat:

It is a very nice show. I am sure you will be happy you attended


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

yup exactly 

the one site says I cant enter till June 1st -- that seems like a late entry to get them all in intime


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Megan and I are thinking about coming out to watch, possibly show...but probably just watch.  I read over the flyer, but what is a AAI-13 Health Certificate?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

It is the health certificate that your vet signs for you to transport/show your animals. It is basically saying your animals show no signs of disease.

That may be the # of the form for PA. I believe universally all states have their own forms for this. You may need to ask your vet what health certificates are needed for travel over state lines??


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*



Allipoe said:


> Megan and I are thinking about coming out to watch, possibly show...but probably just watch.  I read over the flyer, but what is a AAI-13 Health Certificate?


That would be great, maybe you could help me walk some goats through. I am trying to bring as many as I can to make nigerian sanction.

I am bringing mine and a few from a friend who can't make it.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Thats pretty awesome! And a reason to try and convince Megan we need to bring some of ours too...hehe. I will also put the word out to my friends. But if we end up just coming up, I will definitely help you walk!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Good, I hope to meet you guys in person!

Plus maybe see your goats too. :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Pray I can save up enough for to big trips this year -- Im already going to Nationals so thats a hall plus the entry fees and the health certificate (cheepest so far is 75.00). This show is just shy of being 1 month before so I cant even get it on the same health certificate for Nationals!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

The PDGA site doesnt have any entry forms available -- do I contact the president?


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Stacey. Do you think I could show any of the new goats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

I think you should show any goats you have.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

It is at the very bottom of the show info page.

http://www.pdga.biz/documents/11PDGAEntryform.pdf


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

wow that was not easy to find

ok so where do you figure out what classes they fall into for the PDGA shows?

Every entry I have ever filled out has a specific class break down - even the WPDGA has it. Either their website is not easy to find things in or I am super blind


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

I believe PDGA has that info on their show flyer form near the end I think.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

OK will look harder

Im going to be a PIA and ask another annoying question 

When it says no camping but sleeping areas permitted and that means you can bring a sleeping bag and sleep in a stall right? Or I could sleep in my truck.

If I get Saturday off I may just go out Friday afternoon.

Oh Im getting so excited about this!

I put in my entries for the Spring Bash show in NJ on Memorial day weekend and not Im working on this. 4 shows per junior/senior in 2 days! yippee cant go wrong!

My plan is to bring 2 juniors and 2 seniors. All my others wont have kidded yet


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*



CapriGem said:


> I believe PDGA has that info on their show flyer form near the end I think.


yup it was on the show flyer and not on the entry form :doh:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

We are thinking about coming out to watch... Not sure at this point.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

They only say no camping in respect to inside the goat barns. Last year we had a problem with a few people setting up pretty much an apartment (fridge, cupboards, microwave etc.) in stalls that could have been better used by other breeders to house goats.

This year there is no cost for camping. There is a huge open sided cattle barn that we set up our tents in. No problem with finding a place for a tent if you wish to set one up.

Some people set up a cot in a stall next to their goats or tack stall. Or you can stay in your truck if you want. We have also put a tarp down in the goat trailer or bed of the truck and that works as well.

I am the Raffle chair again this year and will be there early to set up.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*



Mon Reve Farm said:


> We are thinking about coming out to watch... Not sure at this point.


We'd be glad to see you :wave:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

There will be hot food for sale also. Their carrot cake rocks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

THANK YOU

appreciate you answering my questions tonight. Im one that likes to be FULLY prepared to the best of my ability.

I dont own a tent so thats not a real option for me. But if I get two pens and use one for a tack room I can make something work out or sleep in my truck as mentioned. Anyway its good information to have I really do appreciate it. :hug:

Oh good -- dont know how much I can pack food wise with all the goat stuff and just the hassle of it all.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

I am a WPDGA member and like I mentioned I am doing the raffle table...anyway a few of us WPDGA members kind of caravan to the show together and camp together. We usually have a pretty good spread of munchies at our camp. Anyone is free to stop over for a bite or a chat.

There are also showers at the fairgrounds.. just remember to bring a few dollars in quarters, i think it takes 4 quarters to start the water.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Depending on how much room in at the cattle barn I own a preeeetty big tent. If Megan and I decided to stay over we could give you some space to sleep in Stacey.  Its one of those big rectangle ones with a separator for the middle. Totally great when camping with the human kids. >.>


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

thanks Alli I do appreciate it -- will be in touch as the time gets closer  may need some help with showing goats so be prepared to be in the ring or holding goats ring side if you do come to watch.

I just heard that the PDGA sanctioned shows will also be AGS sanctioned. So thats two of the shows being dual sanctioned. YAY!

we NEED a nigerian dwarf turn out!! So if you have nigerians and think "maybe I want to learn to show" then do come out! I will personally help anyone who comes as long as I am not in the ring myself.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Steph and I are planning to try and be out there on Saturday to watch...I really had to pull teeth to get that day off work so I am really hoping that we can make it! If it were even remotely possible for me to show, the only doe I have that is eligible is Binkey and she's a senior....Penny would be great I think but I had her keep her horns.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Oh Liz do bring Binkey! Might even help you sell Chief if his mom's littermate does well


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Stacey, I will have Allie, Elizabeth and Black beard by then...Do you think I should bring them to show..I have never, ever shown a goat before...or should I just watch this one...? I also have 2 from tukswitts that are very very nice...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

oh I think that if Allie is still in milk then yes you should show her. The boy you cant show as there is no buck show.

Juniors are nice to show so that you get an idea of their strengths and weaknesses and what kind of buck you should be paring them up with.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

I am bringing 10+ Nigerians. If you would like to show but don't have an eligible goat I have some that will need handlers. Just a thought. :laugh:

I am so excited, I hope we make sanction this year :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

we better make sanction or it wont be worth the trip for me! So if you are thinking of going really please do COME we need the goats

10 seniors and 10 juniors needed for sanction

doesnt seem like a lot but its sometimes hard to get


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

I am going to try and make it...started filling out my entry forms but didn't find the due date on them? I think earlier in this thread someone said June 1st but want to make sure that is correct as I couldn't find that info (or how much late registration costs). Also, are the pens there ND kid proof, like are the spaces small enough or do you need to bring something to line pens so kids don't sneak through?

I am not sure how many I will bring but I have more juniors than seniors since I haven't been able to keep everyone in milk due to my schedule. Next year I am going to try and plan it a little better!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Early registration is June 1st through 14th.

I don't think you get a discount for early registration


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Carissa,,,is my little doe old enough to show?? I would love to show her if i can...



Sunny Daze said:


> I am going to try and make it...started filling out my entry forms but didn't find the due date on them? I think earlier in this thread someone said June 1st but want to make sure that is correct as I couldn't find that info (or how much late registration costs). Also, are the pens there ND kid proof, like are the spaces small enough or do you need to bring something to line pens so kids don't sneak through?
> 
> I am not sure how many I will bring but I have more juniors than seniors since I haven't been able to keep everyone in milk due to my schedule. Next year I am going to try and plan it a little better!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Stacey, did you register "Sunny" or should I ...?



StaceyRoop said:


> Early registration is June 1st through 14th.
> 
> I don't think you get a discount for early registration


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

I will because she is and will still be in my name at that time


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

great.. She seems like she has tons of potential and I didn't want to mishandle her....I would be happy to pay the entrance fee if I should....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Im packing up the truck in a couple hours 

Ashley is on her way here. Jodi is already at the fair grounds.

So excited to meet my TGS friends and SHOW :stars:

I know Ive met you already Jenn and Carissa so it will be great to see you all again.

Ok enough FBing and TGSing I need to go pack.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Have a blast gals!! Wish I could join you all there!! Hopefully next year!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Good luck! Have fun! And above all travel safe!

We won't be there since we are going to the show in Virginia next weekend. Can't wait to see the Facebook posts and pictures.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Good luck all! Wish I could make both, but only doing the AGS show next weekend in Chase City. Keep us posted on how you all do!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Well, Ladies! I've seen a little bit on FB -- but how's it going? I saw some good news posted.... fill us all in! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

I was extremely pleased to meet Stacey, Ashley and Jodi.....as well as their goats. I'm not going to post about the show so I will let you all wait to hear about it from the ladies that showed.

I was really amazed at how different the nigies looked compared to mine


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Yes it was great to meet you Liz!

Ashley's doe Dorcas won her last leg and is a permanent champion 
her daughter Sensation went reserve behind her. sensation also got another reserve in another ring. Glitter won junior champion. Summer love also won reserve champion junior.

my doe Flash Point won reserve champion junior in one ring. And in another won grand champion junior


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

:stars: Congrats to you and Ashley!! :clap: Way to go!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

It was really fun to watch....and if you could have seen Stacey doing her "happy dance"....you would have known that she did very well! Congrats to you and Ashley...so glad I could be there to witness your happiness!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Hehe im a bit of a spazz  especially when excited


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Shouldn't you be asleep already? :wink: :ZZZ: 
After the trip here and then the early start this morning...you have got to be wiped out! :hug:

Add in the excitement of your day too :hug:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

What a great day~~!!! :drool: Congrats to Ashley and Stacey... you did great. :leap: ..I loved the show.. 

Sunny is doing great...she travels so well. all settled in and sleeping. Thanks you so much Stacey.... :hug:

It was so fun to meet everyone...Lori, Stacey, Jodi & her sister, Ashley, Liz, Stephine, and so many more. More crazy goat people, just like me :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Awww...Jen I was wondering if Sunny went home with you today! So glad that she's settling in!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ADGA sanctioned shows Central PA June 17, 18, & 19th 201*

Well its hard to settle down after such a long day and I don't sleep good in new places.

Jen so glad Sunny has a wonderful new owner. Hope she does as well for you as her pedigree has done for others  oh and did I tell you that Flash Point is actually related to her? I think I did but its crazy to remember it all. Yeah they are like cousins or something. Going back to MCH Kids Corral PT Luthor.


----------

